# Side panel of fridge sucked inwards



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
My one year old Samsung fridge freezer, noticed today that the back side panel on one side has been pushed inwards. Wasn't like this before. Was wondering what would cause this?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If it's not creased, try to pull it out with a sink plunger. You might have to wet it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe someone else in the household, leaned into it, or kicked it, or bumped it hard, or it just got pushed on hard when it was being moved to clean under it.

Or you got gremlins, hanging around doing mischief.

Try a large suction cup, to attempt to pop it back out if it ain't dented too much.


ED


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

It's the foam insulation shrinking over time. There's nothing you can do about it. I've never seen one shrink after just one year though. Is that side next to a wall where heat might be trapped? That might cause it to shrink faster.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

The insulation shrinking sounds like the most logical explanation, thanks. There is nothing in the home apart from myself and the wife to accidentally damage that panel. It's the back panel towards the edge. The whole side is bent inwards on the edge which normally should he the strongest area compared to the middle. Plus , that are is next to a work surface which prevents any traffic from coming in contact with it. 

So, is it worth pursuing a warranty claim? My warranty on the Samsung side by side expires today.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Trying to add a picture


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Can’t hurt to try a warranty claim. Only thing they can do is replace the refrigerator though. There is no repair. We did their warranty service for about ten years. I can’t honestly say they will or won’t do anything. The squeaky wheel gets oiled though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Can’t hurt to try a warranty claim. Only thing they can do is replace the refrigerator though. There is no repair. We did their warranty service for about ten years. I can’t honestly say they will or won’t do anything. The squeaky wheel gets oiled though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As with most warranties, they aren't worth the paper that they are written on. That's my experience. 
No doubt they'll try and say it's a dent caused by human error ;-)
I don't have the stomach to fight over these things anymore to be honest.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was going to push you to at least try the warranty route, it might be a problem they are familiar with and already have a solution (or excuse) in hand. But, it the warranty expires today better get an email out fast.

Bud


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> I was going to push you to at least try the warranty route, it might be a problem they are familiar with and already have a solution (or excuse) in hand. But, it the warranty expires today better get an email out fast.
> 
> Bud


Thanks, I already opened a case for repair via my Samsung website. We'll see.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure what state you are in, but Federal Law requires a statement something like this to be included in all warranties. You usually see it near the end.
My version "This warranty gives you specific legal rights you may have additional rights that vary from state to state." I live in Maine that has some extremely generous warranty laws, few do, but worth knowing what your state does or does not add to all stated warranties.

Bud


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Samsung are already giving me the run around before even sending out a tech to look at it. They are basically claiming my warranty ran out 10/31/17 even though their own website stated that is was In Warranty when I initiated a claim on 3/13/18. When I log into my Samsung the date now says in red out of warranty , expired 10/31/17. 

I now have to send them proof of purchase which shows that I ordered the unit on 3/6/17. 

Back in my days , it was primarily extended warranty firms that messed you about. Now it appears one struggles to even get a claim for a regular one year warranty !


----------



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an LG fridge that has the same problem, maybe not as pronounced but it's there. I've found that fridges built in the last 10 years or so are enclosed in very thin sheet metal that has no lateral strength. It only serves as a thin cosmetic "skin". Compared to the 35 year old Harvest Gold Kenmore it replaced it's especially noticeable on the LG. The old fridge skin almost had some structural strength to it.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

juryduty said:


> I have an LG fridge that has the same problem, maybe not as pronounced but it's there. I've found that fridges built in the last 10 years or so are enclosed in very thin sheet metal that has no lateral strength. It only serves as a thin cosmetic "skin". Compared to the 35 year old Harvest Gold Kenmore it replaced it's especially noticeable on the LG. The old fridge skin almost had some structural strength to it.


Wonder what causes that? I noticed the lower edge has similar dent going across the edge also. ( Same right side ) 

Just want to take my hat off to Samsung on how they don't warranty their product. I'm talking about them completely ignoring my request for service during the first 12 months manufacturer warranty period. 

They initially requested proof of purchase, then contacted me stating that the image of purchase which was bought from Lowe's wasn't good enough, sent them another on 3/17 which included Lowe's name which was missing on first image. However, no response back. I don't have the patience or stomach to fight this. Just ain't worth my stress or time.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

This is why when the salesperson asks 'Do you want the extended warranty for 'X' $', I say why would I buy that? The first year warranty is never honored.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Mike Milam said:


> This is why when the salesperson asks 'Do you want the extended warranty for 'X' $', I say why would I buy that? The first year warranty is never honored.


Yep, agreed. Luckily I learned about extended warranties a while back. Not worth the paper that they are written on. But was a little shocked about the probable flow chart they have in place to rebutt the standard 12 month warranty. Made my blood boil but ain't worth getting stressed out. I just won't bother with S Korean brands anymore- appliance wise.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Live with it. Put some magnetic flowers on it or cover it somehow. You will fight with them until they wear you down which they already have. You will be the one with the heart attack. They sell millions of them. Thank GOD it keeps food cold. Just went through the same thing with Lowes with a Bay window. They won. They switched to phone calls because my e mail was setting them up for a lawsuit. Phone no proof of back and forth talk.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Even though I have strong support from my state it still takes determination to move the process along. My motivation has been a background in manufacturing that helps me understand that mistakes happen and big mfgs ALWAYS have people and a procedure in place to deal with problems. So far it sounds like you are dealing with the "up front" people who can just stall and delay the process until YOU go away, which sounds like what they have done and which makes the work easier for those munchkins that you have been dealing with.. HOWEVER, the mfg may not have that in mind.

On several occasions I have reached out to the company behind the product and explained the my problem and the response I have received. No threats, just asking for better support. The results have frequently been immediate and rewarding. We don't have room here to recount those experiences but it is a case of "practice" makes you better. So, yes it is easy for me but I have practiced and if for no other reason than some practice you should continue the process.

For myself, the benefits beyound satisfaction have been significant in terms of money saved. Rough estimate would be well over $10,000. Everything from a new transmission on a Plymouth, initially denied, to new computers, and all sorts of tools, all defective and covered under warranty but claims initially denied.

Do some searching for a customer relations department and send them an email and see what response you get. Under that title their job is to improve customer relations.

Bud


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> Live with it. Put some magnetic flowers on it or cover it somehow. You will fight with them until they wear you down which they already have. You will be the one with the heart attack. They sell millions of them. Thank GOD it keeps food cold. Just went through the same thing with Lowes with a Bay window. They won. They switched to phone calls because my e mail was setting them up for a lawsuit. Phone no proof of back and forth talk.


Yep, I agree. Almost feels like they are on some sort of commission based on how well they can deny a call out via a tech to save costs. 

If it's only cosmetic which I'm hoping the issue is and not caused by anything else then I can live with the disfigured panel edges.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Even though I have strong support from my state it still takes determination to move the process along. My motivation has been a background in manufacturing that helps me understand that mistakes happen and big mfgs ALWAYS have people and a procedure in place to deal with problems. So far it sounds like you are dealing with the "up front" people who can just stall and delay the process until YOU go away, which sounds like what they have done and which makes the work easier for those munchkins that you have been dealing with.. HOWEVER, the mfg may not have that in mind.
> 
> On several occasions I have reached out to the company behind the product and explained the my problem and the response I have received. No threats, just asking for better support. The results have frequently been immediate and rewarding. We don't have room here to recount those experiences but it is a case of "practice" makes you better. So, yes it is easy for me but I have practiced and if for no other reason than some practice you should continue the process.
> 
> ...




That’s what I meant by the squeaky wheel gets oiled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

